# Netherland Relocation



## DC3177 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello 

We are planning to move from India to Netherland due to work requirments
My office is in Amsterdam but since kid school will be near by, we are thinking to rent out apartment in Almere.

how easy or difficult is for Indians there (with no dutch knowledge).
Which Localities do we have Indian Population?
Do we have more Indians in Almere?

Little bit worried about relocation, can anyone help me with the Information.

thanks
DC3177


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Please search the forum. Quite some similar discussions already published on this topic.


----------



## Nirmala2311 (May 29, 2015)

Hi,
I am living a stone throw away from Almere. Almere Centrum is about 20 mins with the train to Amsterdam Centrum. Almere is very multi cultural , there are lots of Indians from Suriname residing in almere. I am myself of Indian origin, I emigrated to the netherlands 25 years ago. 

I don't think you have anything to worry about with regards to the questions you've asked.


----------



## Nirmala2311 (May 29, 2015)

Hi,
I am living a stone throw away from Almere. Almere Centrum is about 20 mins with the train to Amsterdam Centrum. Almere is very multi cultural , there are lots of Indians from Suriname residing in almere. I am myself of Indian origin, I emigrated to the netherlands 25 years ago. I don't think you have anything to worry about with regards to the questions you've asked.


----------

